# Glute builders



## HeiseTX (Jun 24, 2020)

What's your staple exercises for an often neglected area for men?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 24, 2020)

Heavy squats


----------



## DOOM (Jun 24, 2020)

The plated leg press - hack squat machine is great if you have a beat up back like me. It is nice because you can make on the fly adjustments and a also able to do one leg presses.


----------



## German89 (Jun 24, 2020)

Incline lunges
glute bridges
kick backs


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 24, 2020)

Lunges really seem to hit mine better than anything else I do.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 24, 2020)

W I D E squats!!!!!


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 24, 2020)

off the wall one that i do as well is a resistance band slightly above the knees, get in a defensive squat position like a CB in football and then strafe left across the gym, and then right across the gym. 3 sets


----------



## Seeker (Jun 24, 2020)

Sumo squats, rdl's, banded glute bridges. Those are the ones I do. There really are good amount of different exercises to build glutes. Its a good list.


----------



## German89 (Jun 24, 2020)

try thrusting your wife harder


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 24, 2020)

i recently started rotating machine glute hip thrusts and a high wide stance leg press focusing on glutes to build up their strength. I also do RDL's to focus on hamstrings but glutes are involved in those as well


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 24, 2020)

Squats and reverse hypers


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 24, 2020)

my legs are so tiny doesnt matter what i do they will grow lol...need to stop skipping leg day. now the gym is open...thats tomorrow i hope lol


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 24, 2020)

Squats on a smith machine with your feet positioned slightly in front of you so your knees don't extend past your toes. Your gluts will be maximally stimulated on the bottom half of the squat. If you're tall with a high center of gravity & longer distances between joints, only come up about 3/4 of the way / EI don't "lock out" the squat between reps. This will keep maximum tension on the muscles being worked. You can do something similar on a leg press by placing your feet high up on the pad and coming down with the deepest range of motion you can safely do, and again, 3/4 the way up, though your results will likely be better on the squat. A leg press isn't a natural movement. Squatting is.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 25, 2020)

Big Mikey said:


> Squats on a smith machine with your feet positioned slightly in front of you so your knees don't extend past your toes. Your gluts will be maximally stimulated on the bottom half of the squat. If you're tall with a high center of gravity & longer distances between joints, only come up about 3/4 of the way / EI don't "lock out" the squat between reps. This will keep maximum tension on the muscles being worked. You can do something similar on a leg press by placing your feet high up on the pad and coming down with the deepest range of motion you can safely do, and again, 3/4 the way up, though your results will likely be better on the squat. A leg press isn't a natural movement. Squatting is.



No to squats in a Smith lol, just NOOOOOO!

I'd rather go deep on a good angled hack.


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 25, 2020)

I'd rather go deep on a good angled hack.

That would work too.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 25, 2020)

I still do the "sweating to the oldies" series by Richard Simmons. Nothing hits the glutes harder than Richard with a headband.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 25, 2020)

Like mentioned, squats using several variations like an SSB bar Hammer my glutes.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 25, 2020)

I have always felt the most soreness in my glutes from a heavier load on Bulgarian split squats. Not sure if thats correlated directly to growth but any kind of squat should make it grow.


----------



## German89 (Jun 25, 2020)

Big Mikey said:


> I'd rather go deep on a good angled hack.
> 
> That would work too.



I think thats the key here.

Get deeper.


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 25, 2020)

German89 said:


> I think thats the key here.
> 
> Get deeper.



Can only go deep if the back is angled correctly.  :32 (20):


----------



## German89 (Jun 25, 2020)

motown1002 said:


> Can only go deep if the back is angled correctly.  :32 (20):



I think that's what he meant. Not hack. But. Back.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 25, 2020)

German89 said:


> Incline lunges
> glute bridges
> kick backs


i need some alone time after googling ‘incline lunges’ images


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 3, 2021)

Squats will do it for you.  All you really need to do for strong legs and back.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 3, 2021)

Any hip hinge movement ie. RDL, GM, SLDL, Sumo Pull, Conv. Pull, KettleBell Swing, etc.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 3, 2021)

BB Hip Thrust








						ExRx.net : Barbell Hip Thrust
					






					exrx.net


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 3, 2021)

Reverse hyper if you can find one. Static holds on 45 degree back raise also work well.


----------



## HeiseTX (Jul 6, 2021)

Brignole says alternating leg glute bridge


----------



## IsaacRobertson (Jul 16, 2021)

Here are my go to glute workouts:

Squat with barbell
Single leg glute bridge
Dumbell stepup


----------

